# Ringworm



## rkintn

My 6yo daughter has ringworm on her torso. We have been to the dr who recommended topical Lamisil for two weeks. He said if that didn't clear it up then she would have to take ORAL lamisil for 3 weeks. Since I really would rather she didn't take an oral antifungal medication, we have been trying Head and Shoulders shampoo. Any idea how long it should take to clear it up if it were working? It now doesn't look like a ring but more like a big scaly patch. Should I try and remove the scaly stuff? Thanks for your help


----------



## frogmammy

It's a fungus, very spreadable. 

Paint the ring with iodine...you know, that red stuff in a bottle that they used when a person would get a scrape or whatever? And don't be touching it then some other body part...on her OR you.

Mon


----------



## rkintn

Okay...yeah we haven't been touching it..all medicating has been done with Q-Tips. We tried to cover it with a band aid but that seemed to make the itching worse. How long should it take for the iodine to clear it up? How many times a day do you recommend putting it on the ringworm?


----------



## sewsilly

Gentian Violet works too, really well. If it is currently scaly, then it's already on it's way out!


----------



## Metagirrl

Topical Lamisil worked for us... DD and I both had a few spots from some cuddly barn kittens that a friend had adopted.... it did take a while (couple of weeks) for the spots to totally disappear, but the itching was gone in just a few days, and the spots didn't get any worse.

Good luck!


----------



## blue gecko

Blue Star Ointment works well. You might also try a clay pack. You can get the clay from the healthfood store (french clay, green clay, bentonite clay). Just plaster it on and let it dry then wash it off. It works wonders on all sorts of skin problems. There are even some promising studies on its effectiveness for MRSA.


----------



## rkintn

sewsilly said:


> Gentian Violet works too, really well. If it is currently scaly, then it's already on it's way out!


Thank you! That is what I was wondering...it is no longer just scaly in a circle but scaly all over kinda like a big scab. Should I continue to doctor it until it is gone? I also read on the 'net that the scale should be removed and disposed..any thoughts? Where would I find Gentian violet?


----------



## MELOC

not speaking from experience, but passing it on...i hear tea tree oil helps with ringworm. tea tree is anti-fungal. you can get it at walmart.


----------



## rkintn

You guys are so great! I knew I shoulda came here instead of listening to that dang dr LOL


----------



## susieM

Vick's Vaporub?


----------



## holleegee

apple cider vinegar works wonders for ringworm.


----------



## tab

Been battling ringworm for several months :flame: . Make sure you treat for at least two weeks after symptoms go away. I did not know that with the first spot thus, I got a second spot and the first came back. Vinegar does help. The more air you can get to the darn stuff, the better. I have checked my spot with a magnifying glass and found tiny dark spots. I keep treating until they are all gone and so far it seems to be working, only a couple of tiny spots left. I am using a bit of vinegar in my bath, too.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

i have found epsom salts help my athletes foot , "ring worm of the feet" if i soak them in a tub of the hottest water i can stand saturated with epsom salt i get better in a few days but keep treating for a while 

the biggest problem with ring worm and athletes foot is that it has gotten under the skin and it is nessasaery to get to it most topicals have a hard time getting in 

the epsom salts come in as the skin saturates witht he hot water


----------



## HOTW

I have used Tree Tea oil for ringworm, worked better then Dr meds. Had a girl at my old job who had it and she could not get rid fo it it was gone in a week with the tre tea oil. Do not cover it you want the air to get to it as much as possible to dry it. Only thing you have to watch for with tree tea is a reaction. It is a reative oil and some people/ animals are allergic to it.


----------



## rkintn

Ringworm update...I finally took her back to the dr but to a different one at the peds office. I think the Head and Shoulders may have had it on the run but it looked AWFUL! The dr prescribed Nystatin and Triamcinolone acetonide cream yesterday and after only four applications it is nearly gone! He said to use it until it clears and then for another week after that. I was very happy he didn't want to give her the pills either. I just couldn't help but think those antifungal pills would do more harm than good. 

Thanks so much everyone for your wonderful help! Tab you might ask your dr about this cream...the dr said he presribes it alot for diaper rashes, so you dr may look at you funny LOL


----------



## tab

That's good to know, just in case. My spots finally seem to be gone :dance: 
Glad to hear your daughter is cleared up. She's proabably relieved, too.  

Two good things I learned from having ringworm, the vinegar in the bath does help with dry skin and I know if the animals get it again, tea tree oil is probably the first treatment along with zinc oxide. You are right to stay away from the pills, the vet did NOT want the animals on the darn things, really made me want to stay away from them


----------



## rkintn

Oh yeah, that cream is cheap too...less than $10 for a 60g tube.


----------



## jil101ca

Vinegar and copper pennies, soak the pennies in the vinegar and then rub on the spots. Works within a couple of days.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

was just at the doc not long ago for my son they thought he had ring worm at school 
so i took him in the doc took a scraping to test if it was ring worm , it turned out not to be but he told me use lotramin af and start treating it right away even if it isn't rign worm 

it turned out not to be but i though gee if i had to pay for that visit ot of pocket i would be ----ed to hear i just paid 80 buck to hear go by a 2 dollar tube of lotramin at the grocery


----------

